# What's in my Shop



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*March 4th, 2015 - Intel NUC Case Contest Build*


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *March 4th, 2015 - Intel NUC Case Contest Build*


Good stuff, Mos!

I hate it when my bench looks like that, too, especially since I have another surface nearby that is supposed to catch the misc tools…

Case looks cool.

Chester looks wired!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *March 4th, 2015 - Intel NUC Case Contest Build*


That's part of the problem, Terry. Only other surface around is either the scroll saw and my saw bench (which is also covered with stuff at the moment). I just don't have enough space to have things out and not on my bench. It'll be clean by the weekend for sure. Chester is always wired, unless he's sleeping… it seems to be an "On or Off" lol


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *March 4th, 2015 - Intel NUC Case Contest Build*


Always fun to see what you are up to Mos, thanks for taking us in.

I like the case a lot, has a mid-century modern look about it.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *March 4th, 2015 - Intel NUC Case Contest Build*


Thanks Tony. I seem to have a preference towards art-deco and mid-century modern in my designs. I generally don't like to pigeonhole myself into one specific style requirement, though. Makes it tough when people ask "what style" I make/design in. "Mine?" lol


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*March 11th, 2015 - Dutch Tool Chest *


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *March 11th, 2015 - Dutch Tool Chest *


Very nice job on the chest Mos.

I like how you say "well the teeth were already stamped, I only had to…" and then you go on to list about 15 things.

Is that a tablet you have attached to the closet doors? Where are your Lamborghini Diablo and Farrah Fawcett posters?

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *March 11th, 2015 - Dutch Tool Chest *


Thanks Tony! For me, the hard part of making a saw is getting the teeth all evenly spaced, so the other bunch of things I had to do was no problem, comparatively lol

And yes, that's my old tablet (10.1" Android tablet) I have attached to the closet door. It's held by 3 command hooks so I can slide it out and take it downstairs (where I have a similar arrangement over the table I do a lot of my computer modding work at).

I use it to stream Pandora, Netflix, YouTube, Amazon Video, and sometimes as a remote viewer for my camera or Go-Pro when I'm shooting video. I have a pair of bluetooth headphones that I often use with it. The bluetooth headphones let me watch or listen to something and still record video (with out having copyrighted audio content making its way into the video). Comes in quite handy, actually.

And who needs posters when I can put anything (yes, anything) on the tablet :-D


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *March 11th, 2015 - Dutch Tool Chest *


Very clever solution to audio/video in the shop. I always appreciate your insight. Thank you Mos.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *March 11th, 2015 - Dutch Tool Chest *


Not a problem Tony, always happy to share.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*NUC Case Update*


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *NUC Case Update*


Getting your entry to them undamaged will be a challenge indeed; shippers are far from delicate. Hope it finds its destination safely. I'd love to see your shipping crate rendition; please post what you come up with.

Thanks for the update and good luck in the competition Mos.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *NUC Case Update*


Thanks Tony, I'll definitely be sharing the shipping crate once I make it, just have to get around to it. Time to get back to the wife's computer for a little bit first, I think.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

Mosquito said:


> *NUC Case Update*


Nice build Mos.

Wishing you the best of luck with the contest!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*March 23, 2015 - NUC Case Done, and Some Planes *










This week I got the NUC contest case done, and applied finish! Unfortunately I can't show it just yet, so we'll still have to wait for that.

I also show a couple of my planes, and the other computer case I've been working on.

LumberJocks Blog for Wooden Jointer:
http://lumberjocks.com/Mosquito/blog/series/6503

The Mod Zoo Worklog:
http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php/topic/2018-victorian-desktop-mosquito-updated-9th-mar-2015

Case Mod Portfolio: http://themodsquito.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/themodsquito
Twitter: https://twitter.com/TheModsquito


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *March 23, 2015 - NUC Case Done, and Some Planes *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great stuff, again, Mos!
Love seeing your planes and hearing why you like them!


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *March 23, 2015 - NUC Case Done, and Some Planes *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Siegly plane and the big wood jointer.. Nice work


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *March 23, 2015 - NUC Case Done, and Some Planes *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! I like the Siegley because it's different. I like the aesthetic. Which might be a weird reason to buy a plane, but collecting is half the fun for me anyway lol


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *March 23, 2015 - NUC Case Done, and Some Planes *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your faith in marketing types…. Ha! The aluminum case seems a great choice for safely shipping it.

Whoa! Dan lives!!! Glad to know. 

Thanks for the update Mos.


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

Mosquito said:


> *March 23, 2015 - NUC Case Done, and Some Planes *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool case. I've been wanting an NUC for something (no real need, just a gear-junkie want) and always thought that it would be cool to make a case (for my main PC), too. Maybe once I can tell my ass from my elbow in the shop and if I can't find a 'just right' Mini ITX case.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *March 23, 2015 - NUC Case Done, and Some Planes *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As usual, another well done blog, Mos. You have some mad skills with video editing. Nice calendar on the wall behind you too (just like mine).


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *March 23, 2015 - NUC Case Done, and Some Planes *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Cool case. I ve been wanting an NUC for something (no real need, just a gear-junkie want) and always thought that it would be cool to make a case (for my main PC), too. Maybe once I can tell my ass from my elbow in the shop and if I can t find a just right Mini ITX case.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Thanks Bill! I've made a number of wooden computer cases, mostly in the ITX realm. I should have all of them posted in here, otherwise themodsquito.com has all my computer case building and modding stuff in it as well. It's a lot of fun, getting to combine hobbies 



> As usual, another well done blog, Mos. You have some mad skills with video editing. Nice calendar on the wall behind you too (just like mine).
> 
> - Don Broussard


Thanks Don. I've been getting better at editing them too, it doesn't take quite as long as it used to lol It is indeed a nice calendar as well, but I might be a little biased lol


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*April 1, 2015 - Victorian Desktop Progress*










This past week, I got back to working on the Victorian Desktop. I completed the mortise and tenon bottom rail on the inside, and started working on the side panel window.

Case Mod Portfolio: http://themodsquito.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/themodsquito
Twitter: https://twitter.com/TheModsquito


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *April 1, 2015 - Victorian Desktop Progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's fun seeing the progress on the Victorian PC. I'm not sure I understand the advantage of attaching the video card to the rear plate; seems as though it's a lot of unwarranted work. But then again I usually miss the point. 

Thanks for the update Mos.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *April 1, 2015 - Victorian Desktop Progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony. I'll have to attach it one way or another, for stability and preventing anything from breaking if moved/dropped/jostled, etc. Usually (i.e. in a retail case) they're held in place by the bracket they come with, and a screw; but that requires an extra 1/2" between the hardware and the back.

Cutting holes in a back piece and using the DVI port stand offs to hold it in place gets me that extra 1/2" back, and lets me remove the bracket so it doesn't hit the motherboard (which is an easy fix with a hack saw regardless). Basically the advantage I'm pondering, is whether or not I'll need that 1/2" or not. It shouldn't be much more work than making a back panel for it, just different work, I guess.

It would be similar to the one I did for the NUC build, except just the 2 ports


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *April 1, 2015 - Victorian Desktop Progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, okay… Stability, which the rails provide in a typical retail case. I got it, it makes perfect sense now. Thanks Mos.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *April 1, 2015 - Victorian Desktop Progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool, Mos!

Kinda makes me think of hacking up all the extra PC's we have collected the past few years…but I bet the hardware we have is slow and out of date! 

So, where do ya buy that acrylic? I'm always on the lookout for the material…but will be glad when it's closer to an inch thick for the lathe, etc.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *April 1, 2015 - Victorian Desktop Progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Terry! I've got a few places I buy from, delviesplastics.com, tapplastics.com or McMaster (this particular sheet came from McMaster)


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *April 1, 2015 - Victorian Desktop Progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mos. I realized after posting, that you probably want clear or translucent acrylic, and i'm looking for opaque colors…always looking for candy red for a Buck Rogers tote/knob. 

FWIW, I've noticed onlinemetals.com has lots of plastics for sale, too. I use a fair amount of Delrin in my shop for knapping tools and pipe stems.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *April 1, 2015 - Victorian Desktop Progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm using smoked acrylic currently. I know at least the first two (Delvie's and Tap) have opaque, haven't looked on McMaster, though


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*April 8, 2015 - Victorian Desktop, Mod Zoo Poster *










This week I didn't get a whole lot done, but I did manage to get the foam cut out for the NUC contest shipping case, the custom window fitted for the Victorian Desktop, and got myself a Mod Zoo Poster.

Victorian Desktop Project Log: 
http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php/topic/2018-victorian-desktop-mosquito-updated-6th-apr-2015/

Case Mod Portfolio: http://themodsquito.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/themodsquito
Twitter: https://twitter.com/TheModsquito


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *April 8, 2015 - Victorian Desktop, Mod Zoo Poster *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice poster.

The fact that it took eight minutes for you to list all the things you have been doing while not getting anything done is not lost on us, you slacker.

Thanks Mos.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *April 8, 2015 - Victorian Desktop, Mod Zoo Poster *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I'll try harder this week Tony 

I realize I screwed up the chronology by getting excited and showing the #55 video last night… when I said "I might get the #55 out…" in this video :-D


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*April 15, 2015 - Victorian Desktop and Stanley #55 *










This week, I got some work done mounting the hardware, and getting the back panel worked on for the Victorian Desktop.

I also got my Stanley #55 out and sharpened a few of the molding irons. I did a couple of practice pieces in each size. I used the large molding iron to cut some longer pieces that I plan to use for a poster frame.

Victorian Desktop Work Log: 
http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php/topic/2018-victorian-desktop-mosquito-updated-13th-apr-2015/?p=39218

Case Mod Portfolio: http://themodsquito.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/themodsquito
Twitter: https://twitter.com/TheModsquito


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *April 15, 2015 - Victorian Desktop and Stanley #55 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool, Mos! Love the work from the 55…looks tough to sharpen those irons, but now you've got a sweet tool that I bet sees more and more use. I must have one soon!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *April 15, 2015 - Victorian Desktop and Stanley #55 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Terry. I finally got a coarse EZE-Lap plate, so maybe I'll be more motivated to get the irons cleaned up. I wasn't so into spending 15 minutes lapping the back of each iron flat on a medium stone lol Looking into diamond needle files, for sharpening the profiles, but may end up just getting a couple slip stones instead…


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *April 15, 2015 - Victorian Desktop and Stanley #55 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Mos. I'll echo Terry in not envying you having to sharpen those irons.

I like the intake panel you are mulling over.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*April 22, 2015 - Victorian Desktop and Stanley #2, #3c, and Fulton plane restorations *










This past week I got a lot of work done on the Victorian Desktop. I got the back panel aluminum cut to size, and the cut out the various I/O areas. I finished the back frame, and mounted the side vent for the power supply.

The power button and pair of USB ports are also now installed in the front top of the case, and have done an initial round of planning the watercooling loop as well.

I also finally got around to cleaning getting my Stanley #2 iron cleaned up and sharpened so I can use it again if I want to. I also did the same treatment to my Type 11 Stanley #3c, and a 'The Fulton' jack plane.

The project log for the Vicotrian Desktop can be found here:
http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php/topic/2018-victorian-desktop-mosquito-updated-21st-apr-2015/?p=39437

Case Mod Portfolio: http://themodsquito.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/themodsquito
Twitter: https://twitter.com/TheModsquito


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *April 22, 2015 - Victorian Desktop and Stanley #2, #3c, and Fulton plane restorations *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Fulton/Sandusky plane, bud. I don't really use vintage woodies much, but sure want to after seeing one like yours cleaned up. I have used Turtle Wax Rubbing compound on dirty trannies with awesome results…highly recommend it for a light, dry cleaning.

That Victorian case is a very nice piece!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *April 22, 2015 - Victorian Desktop and Stanley #2, #3c, and Fulton plane restorations *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a tight fit Mos, looking great. The air intake inset is very cool.

Thanks for the update. Sorry about the April snow.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *April 22, 2015 - Victorian Desktop and Stanley #2, #3c, and Fulton plane restorations *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony. None of the snow stuck, just made for wet roads. I'm all for having a good snow storm, but only if it's going to stick around. At this point, I'm just looking forward to 'cabin season' now.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*April 29, 2015 - Grinder Stand, Plane Irons, and Side Ducts *









[/CENTER]

This week I built a grinder stand, got the feet for the Victorian Desktop, started making some plow plane irons, and now cut out some side ducts for a staff project.

Case Mod Portfolio: http://themodsquito.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/themodsquito
Twitter: https://twitter.com/TheModsquito

----------------------

The plane irons I'm working on, cutting with a hacksaw, then cleaning them up



















And the grinder stand









The blog for the grinder stand can be found here: 
http://lumberjocks.com/Mosquito/blog/56226


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *April 29, 2015 - Grinder Stand, Plane Irons, and Side Ducts *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The feet really tie the room together….

Your Workmate is cherry; super speed side vent production was cool.

Thanks Mos.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Mosquito said:


> *April 29, 2015 - Grinder Stand, Plane Irons, and Side Ducts *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I knew about that grinder deal. I picked up for $30 last summer a never been used grinder, but a high speed one. I can use it but have to be vey careful. Anyway I bought the Veritas tool rest and really like them. (I did think about making my own, but in the end did not see the advantage in doing so.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *April 29, 2015 - Grinder Stand, Plane Irons, and Side Ducts *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Vid! Thx for the update!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *April 29, 2015 - Grinder Stand, Plane Irons, and Side Ducts *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Veritas tool rest is high on my list of options. I don't easily get over the idea of shelling out another $60 for it, though. May try making something out of some scraps, and see how it goes first. They're scraps anyway, right?

Thanks Smitty


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Mosquito said:


> *April 29, 2015 - Grinder Stand, Plane Irons, and Side Ducts *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes scraps, but its more where do you want to spend the time. Only $49.50 (I bought two), but the grinding jig is $24.50 expensive. I really like it. I remember they had a free shipping special when a got mine.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *April 29, 2015 - Grinder Stand, Plane Irons, and Side Ducts *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff, Mos!
Nice work on the plane irons; makes me wish we BOTH had a metal cutting saw…


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *April 29, 2015 - Grinder Stand, Plane Irons, and Side Ducts *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are a lot of metal working tools (and skills) I wish I had and had time for lol


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

Mosquito said:


> *April 29, 2015 - Grinder Stand, Plane Irons, and Side Ducts *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How thick is the steel you using for the plane irons?Could I pay you to make a straight sided 1/2" wide iron?I made a paul sellers chisel/shoulder plane but I didn't want to leave my 1/2" chisel in it.so I thought I would just make a iron for it.but I don't have a grinder.So thought maybe if you made one for me I'd buy it.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *April 29, 2015 - Grinder Stand, Plane Irons, and Side Ducts *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm using 1/4" thick, 5/8" wide O1 for these irons, so the 1/2" wide iron I had to grind down 1/16" on both sides. Maybe buying a 1/2" wide piece and filing most of the bevel on would work? It's annealed and has to be hardened still, which will be another adventure in itself…

I just found out from another LumberJock about a metals supply store near me, that I might check out for some brass, so could also look for O1 there too.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*May 05, 2015 - Victorian Desktop, Side Vents, FT03 Mod *










In the past week I got the metal back and screws painted for the Victorian Desktop, and the dovetails glued together. Next steps will be sanding and finishing of the mahogany pieces, then moving on to the system install. The project log for the Vicotrian Desktop can be found here:
http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php/topic/2018-victorian-desktop-mosquito-updated-21st-apr-2015/?p=39437

I also got the side vents from last week done, epoxied together, and those are waiting to be painted now. Project log for that case mod can be found here: http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php/topic/1949-mz-2-genesis-the-evolution-of-the-mod-munky-origin-pc-genesis-giveaway/page-11

Case Mod Portfolio: http://themodsquito.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/themodsquito
Twitter: https://twitter.com/TheModsquito


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *May 05, 2015 - Victorian Desktop, Side Vents, FT03 Mod *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The case is looking great, Mos.
Like your glue pot much better than the crock pot I use!
Looking forward to seeing the new Seigley all tuned…


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *May 05, 2015 - Victorian Desktop, Side Vents, FT03 Mod *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy you are making progress. I hope to see where your experiment leads, the candy coat sounds interesting.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *May 05, 2015 - Victorian Desktop, Side Vents, FT03 Mod *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Terry, I'm hoping to get to the Siegley #6 soon. Trying really hard to not buy a new plane until the previous one is ready to go. Too many already waiting lol. And before I invested in the glue pot, I used a dip-size crock pot with some water instead. It worked, but the wife wasn't crazy on the idea of me using it lol

Thanks Tony, I'm looking forward to see how it turns out. It'll be for a special project. I really want to start on it, but not letting myself until I get the Victorian Desktop 100% done…

It's also sounding like I might be able to show the other computer case (Hanging in the Balance; the NUC build) in either next weeks update, or the following week. Sounds like everyone else is finally getting theirs done, after extending the contest another couple of weeks. Excited about that, as mine's been done and sitting around for a month and a half now lol


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *May 05, 2015 - Victorian Desktop, Side Vents, FT03 Mod *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mos, I forgot about the contest build. I'm looking forward to see how things work out. Your making great progress on this build.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *May 05, 2015 - Victorian Desktop, Side Vents, FT03 Mod *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan, hopefully next week or the following week as they're supposed to be publishing the final picture articles "this week" as I've been told. Of course, I was also originally told that the contest would be due and the case complete deadline was a month ago too… so we'll see. I'll share it in 2 weeks minimum, regardless of their status, as I'm annoyed that it's being drawn out for so long when mine was done in the first month.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*May 20, 2015 - Victorian Desktop, Milling Cherry, Winding Sticks *










This week I made some progress getting finish applied, and reassembling it. I also started milling some rough cherry into some usable boards for my next project, and made a set of winding sticks to help with that.

Case Mod Portfolio: http://themodsquito.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/themodsquito
Twitter: https://twitter.com/TheModsquito


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *May 20, 2015 - Victorian Desktop, Milling Cherry, Winding Sticks *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool cat. 

Milling by hand is a slow go. My lack of skill makes it a frustrating tail chasing endeavor for me. I know that is not the case for you however.

I like the winding sticks.

Thanks for the update Mos.

Happy anniversary.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *May 20, 2015 - Victorian Desktop, Milling Cherry, Winding Sticks *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony 

I certainly get my fair share of tail chasing when milling up by hand. I finished up planing stuff last night; or so I thought. Apparently, the frame of the door will be getting a little narrower soon lol


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*May 27, 2015 - Victorian Desktop Almost Done, More Milling Cherry *










This week I've gotten the Victorian Desktop all put back together, and am just working on the water loop now. I ran into a little snag with a leak or two that I need to address, otherwise it's basically done.

I also finished milling up the rest of the cherry for the project I'll be working on.

Case Mod Portfolio: http://themodsquito.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/themodsquito
Twitter: https://twitter.com/TheModsquito


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *May 27, 2015 - Victorian Desktop Almost Done, More Milling Cherry *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome Mos. Eff plumbing problems… eff em!

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*June 03, 2015 - Victorian Desktop Is Done! *










The Victorian Desktop is now completed!

All the final photos can be found here:
http://themodsquito.com/pages/ScratchBuild.aspx?ref=VictorianDesktop

Project log can be found here:
http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php/topic/2018-victorian-desktop-mosquito-completed-2nd-jun-2015-final-pictures/

Case Mod Portfolio: http://themodsquito.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/themodsquito
Twitter: https://twitter.com/TheModsquito


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *June 03, 2015 - Victorian Desktop Is Done! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I enjoyed the progress. What's next??


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *June 03, 2015 - Victorian Desktop Is Done! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secrets, Dan ;-) That project with the cherry, and then back to the poster frame and tool chest. Then who knows, after that.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *June 03, 2015 - Victorian Desktop Is Done! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's so nice Mos.

Congratulations on getting it completed.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *June 03, 2015 - Victorian Desktop Is Done! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*June 10, 2015 - NUC Contest Finished Case! *










The article has finally been posted for the Intel NUC case contest, so I can now share the final product.

A worklog for it can be found here: http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php/topic/2197-hanging-in-the-balance-mosquito/

The voting article is located here: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=286550

And the Victorian Desktop is in the modding update here: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=286406

Case Mod Portfolio: http://themodsquito.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/themodsquito
Twitter: https://twitter.com/TheModsquito


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *June 10, 2015 - NUC Contest Finished Case! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The NUC project came out very nice, Mos. It's as much sculpture as technology and something you would want to display instead of hide (like most computer components). Good luck in the voting.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *June 10, 2015 - NUC Contest Finished Case! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jay


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *June 10, 2015 - NUC Contest Finished Case! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking nice, Mos! The little case came out very cool.

Being in first place is schweet…hope the voting continues in yer favor!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *June 10, 2015 - NUC Contest Finished Case! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1, very much a fine sculpture.

Congrats on the 1st and 2nd place standings, you most assuredly deserve the recognition.

Beautiful work.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *June 10, 2015 - NUC Contest Finished Case! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *June 10, 2015 - NUC Contest Finished Case! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oustanding work Mos. Not really sure what an Intel NUC is, but if it comes in a case like that I want one. )

Good luck in the contest.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mosquito said:


> *June 10, 2015 - NUC Contest Finished Case! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Mos.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *June 10, 2015 - NUC Contest Finished Case! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*June 24, 2015 - Rose Shadowbox *










This was a rose shadowbox that I made for my dad for Fathers day and his birthday (same day this year). It's solid cherry, finished with shellac, and the rose was airbrushed by Brad Galvin at Dirt Designs Graphic.



Case Mod Portfolio: http://themodsquito.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/themodsquito
Twitter: https://twitter.com/TheModsquito


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *June 24, 2015 - Rose Shadowbox *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really came out amazing. And the back story is heartwarming.

Happy birthday Mos Sr.

Thanks for sharing bud!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *June 24, 2015 - Rose Shadowbox *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another great update, Mos!
+1 to enjoying the story behind the build.

The airbrush came out very nice…looks carved and burned. You should definitely get another and frame it for your shop!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *June 24, 2015 - Rose Shadowbox *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like it. the air-brushing is a nice touch.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *June 24, 2015 - Rose Shadowbox *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*July 01, 2015 - Mod Zoo Poster Frame *










With my wife's desktop and the rose shadowbox work done, I'm going back to the Mod Zoo poster frame once again.

Case Mod Portfolio: http://themodsquito.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/themodsquito
Twitter: https://twitter.com/TheModsquito


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *July 01, 2015 - Mod Zoo Poster Frame *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool as always…

Mos, I would say that you have too many 45's, but since I was just watching your tongue and groove video last night ( and building of the gorgeous panel saw) I will stop myself!

Plus, you are teaching many of us about the 45, so I suppose you need as many as your shop can house. 

Happy 4th, bud!!!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *July 01, 2015 - Mod Zoo Poster Frame *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha thanks Terry! I had to bring my wife into the shop last night to show her how I had 3 set up for different things rather than having to change between each one. Told her it was like having 3 sewing machines set up with 3 thread colors rather than having to switch between thread colors every time. Not sure she agrees, but hey lol

It just affords me to work differently. I'm working on the 'stock' board, and cutting off the frame piece after I've done most of the work on it. Otherwise I'd have to just do the same operation on all of the narrow pieces, set up for the next operation, etc. There's merits to both approaches, I suppose 

Thanks, happy 4th to you too!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *July 01, 2015 - Mod Zoo Poster Frame *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will be fun to see what you come with for the rails. Thanks for sharing Mos.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*January 6, 2016 - The Workshop*










In this What's in my Shop I give a quick (sort of) tour of the new shop that I'll be working on and hopefully soon in…

Case Mod Portfolio: http://themodsquito.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/themodsquito
Twitter: https://twitter.com/TheModsquito


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *January 6, 2016 - The Workshop*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN SLATE!

I'm pumped for you Mos. This will be a sweet set up.

Do you think that you will stay pretty exclusive to hand tools, or do you think you'll add some power tools to the mix now that space isn't as much of a concern?

Glad to hear you're running a gas line - I love having a gas heated shop.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *January 6, 2016 - The Workshop*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do have a jointer and a radial arm saw waiting for me. I'd like to have the ability to do some stock prep while killing some electrons if I want to. Sometimes I like to just get the project done lol


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *January 6, 2016 - The Workshop*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *January 6, 2016 - The Workshop*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Mos. If anyone deserves a nice shop, you do. It is a lot of work to get a new shop up and running and quite a bit of expense too, so pace yourself. I've been amazed at the difference insulation makes. Cool in the summer, warm in the winter. So far this winter I have only turned the heater on once and after 30 minutes I was sweating so I turned it off again. The other big plus for me after working in my back garden for so long was to have music. I'm a big fan of Spotify and although I have an ipod dock, CD player, numerous digital radio channels, etc., I invariably connect my phone and pick something from Spotify. I've even been known to bust a few moves.

I'm looking forward to seeing your shop evolve over the coming months.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *January 6, 2016 - The Workshop*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I've even been known to bust a few moves."

I think that this is a good video opportunity for you and Andy to do a film! Shop Boogie Nights


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *January 6, 2016 - The Workshop*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fabulous, Mos. Very happy that you will have a proper shop! Take your time setting everything up and get it nice. Yeah, def, room for power tools now! and a lathe. and a mill. and a big stereo…


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

Mosquito said:


> *January 6, 2016 - The Workshop*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mos, this is going to be great place to work the wood!



> I think that this is a good video opportunity for you and Andy to do a film! Shop Boogie Nights
> - theoldfart


 Shop Boogie Nights … tool porn? Nice!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *January 6, 2016 - The Workshop*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha, Andy and I can start a new thing "New Shop Shimmy" instead of the workbench Bondo lol


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *January 6, 2016 - The Workshop*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy for you Mos! Thanks for bringing us along, really looking forward to seeing the progression.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *January 6, 2016 - The Workshop*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*February 03, 2016 - Workshop Work *










I got all the recessed light housings up and wired. I also installed and wired a couple of outlets that will eventually be on a switch for my main strip lights

Case Mod Portfolio: http://themodsquito.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/themodsquito
Twitter: https://twitter.com/TheModsquito


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *February 03, 2016 - Workshop Work *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking great, Mos. Will the end game be drywall, or are you going to leave it open? I see benefits to both - and would likely be torn if I had a clean slate like you do.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *February 03, 2016 - Workshop Work *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd. Drywall is what I'm planning on (insulation as well). If it were warmer in the winter, and the roof not in direct sun all afternoon in the summer, I'd probably have more strongly considered leaving it open, as I was rolling the idea around of insulating the vaulted section and leaving the rest open. That sounds like more hassle, though.

And having a clean slate to start with is almost bad… too many things to try and decide on lol


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *February 03, 2016 - Workshop Work *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the heating and cooling was my biggest pro for it. Storage and moving material around would be my biggest against it.

And yes, too many options is nearly as bad.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *February 03, 2016 - Workshop Work *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is going to make it nice a bright in there. Glad you just about off the ladder for a while.

Brrrrr! I liked the walk back to the house.

Thanks for the update Mos!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *February 03, 2016 - Workshop Work *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, thanks Tony. I'll be glad when I don't have to go up and down the ladder in order to do anything lol

I had more video of outside, specifically going out to the garage, but the audio didn't work out and I didn't have the goPro adjusted for the light correctly yet lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *February 03, 2016 - Workshop Work *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, Mos. So much space…

Need to borrow the Workshop Style Guide?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *February 03, 2016 - Workshop Work *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would probably be useful Smitty


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *February 03, 2016 - Workshop Work *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great progress


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *February 03, 2016 - Workshop Work *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Norm!


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

Mosquito said:


> *February 03, 2016 - Workshop Work *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

I went through last winter with just the drywall ceiling, but even just that makes a considerable difference in heat retention. Insulation got laid down a couple months ago, and it's another marked improvement, but now you're making me think that I should wire for quite a bit more lighting before I lay down any more T&G OSB flooring in the storage space above. I don't know whether I should thank you or shake my fist at you.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *February 03, 2016 - Workshop Work *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I probably put in more lighting than I needed to, but figured it's open now so might as well. I really probably could have gotten away with 1/2 as many can lights, since they won't be my primary light for most of the time, I think. Idea was that way when (most likely) we move, I can keep my LED strip lights but still have decent lighting out there. I don't plan on using the attic space for anything except maybe the extra siding from the garage might get stored up there


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *February 03, 2016 - Workshop Work *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mos, do you have a link to where you picked up those LED lights with the frosted lenses?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *February 03, 2016 - Workshop Work *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, they were these ones:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Integrated-4FT-24W-5000K-MILKY-48-Fluorescent-Replacement-LED-Tube-Light-Bulb-/301637626735

Seller also has a few different options in the same style too, as far as light color goes.

There's also several lengths of connector cables available too (they come with a connector to connect 2 end for end with no space). Also, they don't come with power cables, other than a short plug for direct-wire. They have 2 kinds of power cords, one with a switch in line, and one with out.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/9FT-Power-Cable-With-Switch-For-Integrated-LED-Tube-Light-Replacement-Clover-/291339345612?var=&hash=item43d52d9ecc:m:m6RTRdwaFTlafx2RndHKO3A

http://www.ebay.com/itm/9FT-Power-Cables-For-Integrated-LED-Tubes-Florescent-Replacement-Clover-White-/301444596993?var=&hash=item462f7f8501:m:m9gIVKA8wAG8Wa_mfIZApFg


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *February 03, 2016 - Workshop Work *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. Thanks man. Honestly that whole set up is cheaper than replacing bulbs in my T12s


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *February 03, 2016 - Workshop Work *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's kind of why I went that route too. Not only do I get the 5000k color that I'd prefer for video and pictures, I don't have to replace 3 of the 4 ballasts in the fluorescent fixtures that were already up there, and also replacing all the light bulbs as well. That and I would have had to remove them to put drywall up, just to replace them again anyway. Not having to deal with the flickering bulbs, humming, etc when they start going out. Basically I hate fluorescent lights lol Also, energy savings, eventually


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *February 03, 2016 - Workshop Work *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah man. I bought a box of bulbs for my T12 when I moved in. So have a ton of them, but my ballasts are starting to crap out on me. I think as one goes I'll just replace the whole unit with one of these


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*March 2016*










I realized this one never made it into the blog…


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *March 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuggin' brrrrrr! Was that a sippy cup hanging from your belt in the first part of your video?

Why waste all the wire by running it high then dropping it down to the boxes? Why not use nail plates to protect the wire on each stud? If it is the portion of wire in the bay that worries you it is not secure enough to not move aside should a nail/screw poke through at their level.

Sorry about your water troubles. Hope the French drain fixed your issue.

Thanks for the video always fun to watch.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *March 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony. Not a sippy cup, per-say, but it is like my sippy cup  I drink a fair amount of water, and prefer it to be ice water, so I have a thermos travel mug that I've always got ice water in that I pretty much bring everywhere lol

The idea was to get the wire in a place that wouldn't be anywhere I might want to mount things like cabinets (hung or base), attach a workbench to the wall, or anything like that which I'd likely overkill and use more than a 1-1/2" screw. I know it's going to use more wire than it would otherwise, but I guess it's worth the peace of mind for me later on, at least in my own head. It's up high enough that I likely won't be attaching anything up there except maybe some long term storage (like lumber rack, shelves, etc), which would stay lower so I'd have room to use it anyway. Entirely unnecessary, though, I don't disagree lol


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*June 2016*










I'm bad at getting these out on a regular basis, but here's one after almost 3 months! Been busy, but picked up a few things, and managed to get a little more progress made on the new shop…

Case Mod Portfolio: http://themodsquito.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/themodsquito
Twitter: https://twitter.com/TheModsquito


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *June 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the driver you made. That is slick with its own case. The turnscrews you received are amazing too.

You touched on a ton of stuff in this vid… gramps tools make your heart happy to use, the pcs you make are insane and cute cat is cute.

Fun too see your work as always and glad you made more progress in your shop. Thanks for the update.

What did you do about the water issue?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *June 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony. A bit happened in the 2 months I didn't share anything lol

Re the water: Waited it out, so far lol It's been a minor issue with heavy rain too, though. That is a project on the list for this summer yet


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *June 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm famous! My things made a Mos video!

C-man DP looks super clean.

What's the purpose of skipping boxes with your electrical, and why go so high with the run?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *June 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you'll get to see them in future videos too, being used… they're pretty sweet! I've been happy with the DP, and I haven't even cleaned anything yet, that's how I got it (though I've oiled a few parts)

Skipping boxes because I'm alternating two circuits every other outlet, rather than having an entire wall on 1 circuit. I wanted to be able to run a mobile dust collector or something (likely my shopvac and a cyclone for a while), I'd prefer to be able to have it on another circuit from whatever power tool I'm running, with out having to have the cord go to a completely different part of the shop. The 3rd wall will have a 3rd circuit on its own, as I don't intend to have woodworking stuff over on that side.

Running them so high, because I didn't want to put them anywhere that I might drive screws over 1-1/2". The current run is right at the height that I'd like to mount a bench. Going up that high, I figured I wouldn't ever put anything up there. Even shelves or a lumber rack would probably stay lower, otherwise the top shelf would be useless. I know it's probably unnecessary, and uses more wire, but it made sense in my head lol


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *June 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skipping makes sense to me. The cost of copper would have killed your second idea for me though. Ha.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *June 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not that bad, I'm only doing 2 walls and 11 outlets. A whole house, warehouse, building, etc that way might suck, though. The worst part was having to climb up and down the ladder to drill and run wire, and staple


----------

